# G10 Watch Battery



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi folks.

My 5 year old G10 is starting to fade and needs a new battery.

I unscrewed the hatch and found a 371 battery - no problems getting hold of them. My problem is that it appears to be held pretty tightly in the movement housing. What is the best way to remove it?? Just tap the watch and let gravity take care of the rest, or is they a specific method.

I just don't want to knacker it or pay between Â£5-8 to have it replaced at a jeweller.

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good question to which I dont have the answer to


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I just replaced the battery last week in my G10. The battery in mine was pretty snug as well, (its the battery hatch version).

I got the battery out by just running around it with a wooden cocktail stick just to lift it. Once dislodged it then popped up and out pretty easily. I replaced it using a pair of plastic tweezers that the guvnor owns for some mysterious female related activity









Rich


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, it al worked out ok

I stopped the watch by pulling out the crown, removed the battery hatch and gently tapped it in my hand to see it the battery was loose and low and behold it popped out

Replacing was doddle, I popped on some latex gloves, put the battery into position and pressed gently - all done)))

Cheers for the responses

Nobby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Chris, have you tired pulling the crown out and then pushing it back in







I seem to recall I had to do this with one of my other watches before







To what extent if this was the main way to resolve it but it worked


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Try another battery...? Could be a dud... It might have become discharged somehow or perhaps it could be old stock?

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

By the way, how long do these things normally last? My seller says he put in a new one before sending.

V


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had my G10 for nearly 3 years and it's still ticking strong


----------

